# Component makeover



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

So far the components I am looking at are as follows. The options for setting everything up are below also.

Midbass/Midrange: Adire Audio Koda 6
Tweeters: Image Dynamics NX30
- http://www.cardomain.com/item/IDSNX30
Crossover: Clarion MCD360
-	Tweets crossed at 4000 hz
-	Mids crossed from 100-4000 hz
-	Sub crossed at 100 hz
-	http://www.cardomain.com/item/CLAMCD360
Woofer amp: Keep the Rockford Fosgate power 351S (90 watts RMS x2) for now
Tweeter amp: Phoenix gold tantrum 200.2 (50 watts RMS x2)
- http://www.cardomain.com/item/PHOT2002


1 amp

First option is to keep my Rockford Fosgate Power 351S for now and amp the Koda 6’s with that. I would be running the tweets off the head unit.

1 amp

I don’t really want to use this option, but I will if I have to. Second option is to buy a 4 channel amp and an active crossover. Use one RCA cable to the active crossover and let the crossover split the signal between both channels. 2 channels for woofers, 2 for tweeters.

2 amps

Use the two 2-channel amps listed above and run the woofers and tweeters off of those. Using the Clarion crossover.



Critique it to hell. If you dont like something, let me know what you think would work better. I dont have unlimited funds so keep cost in mind. I am going to keep the RF351S for now, i would rather spend the extra money on the Koda's and ID's rather than buying a new amp right away. It will come later down the line.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

What the hell is a tweeter amp ? Is the amp in your headunit blown ?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the tweeter amp is just a regular amp that im going to run my tweeters off of. The amp in my head unit is not blown. If you don't know much about car audio, this thread really isnt the place to be. I am looking for opinions from people who have been into car audio for a while and would know what they are talking about.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it doesn't look like that crossover will let you bandpass the mid, if that's the case I would highly recommend looking at something else. Linear power has a nice 3-way that I've been looking at:
http://www.linearpower.com/html/processor.html

After the factory discount it should come out to around the same price as that clarion.

I like the 2 2ch amp idea


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I am not familiar with that x-over by clarion. What is the slope? I am a huge supported of 4th order linkwitz-riley for the best possible imagine and general SQ. Just a suggestion, (again don't know about the reality odf this for you). Behringer makes inexpensive quality gear for pro-sound. With an inverter, you can get a superior quality x-over (24db/octave) 3-way stereo with adjustable limiters! Price? A puny $160. Check it out (along with their eqs)---
http://www.behringer.com/CX3400/index.cfm?lang=ENG


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, and also adjustable delay, eq compensation for HLCD and polarity switches. Balanced or unbalanced ins and outs.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I think im gonna go with the linear power xover. What do you guys think about my choice for the mids and tweeters


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> I think im gonna go with the linear power xover. What do you guys think about my choice for the mids and tweeters


I think it sounds like something I would want to build, if I had the funds. A shame you cant go with the Koda 8 instead, then you could x-over the sub a little lower.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

im x'ing the sub at 80....i wish i could put Koda 8's in the doors. 2.75 inches is all i have to work with with mounting depth, so its out of the question. I want a clean install that is stock looking aside from the head unit


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the koda 6's have a 3" mounting depth


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

grrr, i need to rethink it then....adire said less than 3 inches


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well, by less they mean like 2.94"









left is the koda, right is the focal polyglass, the polyglass has a 2.83" mounting depth....

btw - that light grey stuff on the koda flange that makes it look like they have a similar mounting depth is just foam to help it seal to the spacer, the flange is the dark black piece, and that's where the actual mounting depth is measured from.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

SInce you have both, maybe you would be kind enough to tell us your opinions on both. I'd really like to hear a first hand review...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You mean just a review of each individually or a comparison? The polyglass can't even think about keeping up with the kodas in any way, shape, or form, so I guess that makes a comparison pretty easy. The kodas just hold their composure so much better than the polyglass could have ever hoped to, no matter how hard you beat on them. I could do a review of each of them individually, but it will have to be later on today when I have more time.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The Koda's are wonderful speakers that seem to take all the CLEAN power you can throw at them. If your doors are damped well, they'll give out some pretty impressive midbass. And they will sound full and clean while doing it at virtually any distortion free volume. They are definitely worth the money in my book, and this is running them with their included x-over high passed at around 60 hz.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I just found out that B14's can fit up to 2.5" deep speaker without the use of a spacer, so theoretically i could fit a 3.25" speaker back there, so the Koda's are going to be my choice.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

excellent.....are your doors very well deadened?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Definetly the way to go... I just ordered some diamond coax's for now. Really wanted the Koda 8's (and at $89 each its hard to beat!), but can't afford hlcds, x-over, and additional amp channels right now. At least I could afford the asphalt for the door panels, and that is more important right now. Good luck in building your top end, be sure and tell us how it turns out!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

doors are being re-deadened after i get my black door panels (grey to black interior conversion)


----------

